# The Opera In-Depth Project



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, folks, thanks to members amfortas and schigolch who came up with the idea, we'll be starting a new and exciting project in our Opera forum.

Our ambition is to study one opera at a time, as deeply as we can. We'll initially vote for the opera and the specific production we'll be studying.

Then we'll start a thread for that opera/production (let's start by those that are readily available on DVD in various parts of the world). All members willing to participate will obtain a copy of that production, by whatever means that are at their disposition (purchase, library copy, streaming site, Netflix, etc.). We'll give the members time to watch the production.

Then we'll start a detailed and thorough discussion of that opera and of the production.

Members will volunteer to take care of mini-essays regarding various characteristics, and will publish these mini-essays as a post. Others will discuss the various points raised.

For example, a member will be in charge of writing some paragraphs about the composer, his/her works, the context in his/her life and career when the opera was composed.

Another member will address, for instance, the musical structure of the opera (hopefully, a member who is a musician). 

Another one will look into the libretto, its poetry, it's quality or lack thereof, dramatic/theatrical impact, etc.

A member will post about notable parts of the opera - will analyze arias, ensembles, etc, or will talk about the flow of written-through operas.

Someone will comment upon the way this opera represents a certain period - romantic, belcanto, etc.

People will talk about the production itself: stage direction and its concept, visual arts (set design, props, costumes), acting, singing.

Others will talk about the conductor and the orchestra.

The end result will be a sort of accumulated expertise that will function as a reference for present/future members and visitors who want to educate themselves about that opera.

I believe it is time to make of this forum not only a fun place to exchange pleasant dialogues and have fun with a hobby (opera), but also a quasi-academic center of learning, because I think that by now we have enough members with advanced opera expertise, and we may as well try to put all this collective knowledge to good use.

Please reply to this post saying whether you'll be willing to participate, and making methodology suggestions if you will, as well as suggestions of an opera to start with (once we get to define that, we'll pick a production).

I suggest La Traviata as the first one. It has a number of essential characteristics, in the threshold between belcanto and verismo, it has a very interesting musical structure, and can generate a rather interesting academic discussion.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Very interesting project idea! I'd be happy to handle the discussion of the librettos w/r/t adaptations from the source material, themes, etc. Analysis of the poetical aspects would be problematic for me outside of English or French language operas, however, and would be better addressed by someone fluent in that language. La Traviata would be a fine place to start, though my personal preference would be Lucia ... simply because I like it better and the source material is fresher in my mind.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I'd be happy to provide the biographical and/or historic backgrounds of the operas as well as character analysis. La Traviata as the first opera sounds great, and it will give me a chance to check it off my list of unseen operas (yes, I know, I am ashamed too). Might I suggest a Rossini comedy next? Possibly Cenerentola. Or Falstaff, which is by Verdi, but it's smashing nonetheless.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Then we'll start a thread for that opera/production (let's start by those that are readily available on DVD in various parts of the world). All members willing to participate will obtain a copy of that production, by whatever means that are at their disposition (purchase, library copy, streaming site, Netflix, etc.). We'll give the members time to watch the production.


Good idea.

The only part that I am not entirely agreeing with is that we also need to have a particular _production_ of the opera. Many of us will have different versions of _La Traviata_ for example, and unless you are indeed prepared to spend _a lot of time_ on one opera, including say HarpsichordConcerto's shipment time from Europe to Australia of production X of _La Traviata_, and then finding time to view it and contribute here? It might just take too long with members dropping out/waiting. I don't think it adds terribly much to home in on one particular production of each opera. Some of us might be planning to experience the opera for the first time at a live performance, and so the production example should be minimised; it should be for a point of reference to help us understand and appreciate the opera irrespective of production version. I simply don't think it should be very production focused because we may all love the opera (i.e. the music) but not like a particular version of it (be it staged or not staged). Some folks might love avant-garde versions, others might prefer traditional versions. How do you draw in most participants?

I will participate and note clearly at the start whether or not I based my comments on the assumed reference production. That's my take.

_La Traviata_ is fine.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Agreed with HC; the analysis of each opera should be focused on the work itself more than a particular production -- the platonic ideal of that opera, I guess.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

First of all, thanks to Alma for the acknowledgement.

Second, I'll express a personal preference for choosing lesser-known works rather than the standard warhorses. There is certainly value in deepening my knowledge of La Traviata, but I would find it even more helpful to add breath as well as depth by venturing out into uncharted terrain. Still, I'll happily go along with whatever the group decides.

Third, I understand the concern about focusing too narrowly on a particular production. But since my background is more theatrical than musical, I'm a little leery of the notion of opera as platonic ideal. These works were written to be performed, and in many cases their stage and/or film history has shaped our reception and understanding of the works themselves. So even if we don't select a single DVD for study, may I suggest that we at least give some attention to the history of the work in production? I would be happy to contribute what I can to that aspect of the discussion.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, I hear you guys, HC and amfortas, about the production aspect.

I think the middle ground should be: we'll analyze an *opera* rather than a production. It will indeed dramatically decrease waiting time because people can just grab their preferred version to refresh their memories and start discussing the *opera* itself.

But then, what if we end the discussion/thread by an analysis of the main different productions? Not merely a review (we have those in our subforum), but rather, also an in-depth discussion of merits and demerits of different productions, or at least of a few productions that are considered to be important or noteworthy for that opera. By doing that, we wouldn't merely review it but try to answer a few questions - did the stage director get the gestalt, the concept of the work? What factors have added to the fidelity of the version, and what aspects have detracted from it? What about the conductor's interpretation of the material? (this is where our musician members can be very helpful). Are there cuts that are not acceptable, be it libretto cuts or score cuts? And so forth, an academic discussion of the production rather than a review.

I agree that opera exists to be performed. This is why I favor that we discuss, at the end of each thread, some productions that have been recorded on visual media. But we should also include some posts about best recordings *and why.* (Like I said, keeping up with the in-depth concept).

Now, amfortas, about lesser known works: I disagree with you there, at least for starters. I think we need to draw participants in, but not just those with deep knowledge and extensive exposure. We need to encourage participation, and it is much easier to do it by starting with better known works. Hopefully the multiplication of the effort will contribute to the education of members who haven't had as much exposure, and will better equip them to face more advanced phases of the project in which we'll address lesser known works.

We don't need to run the gamut of the most popular works before we aim for lesser known works. It's just that I believe the starting point should be a popular work. Let's say, after we do a few of those (4 or 5?) then we can get more ambitious because hopefully the format will catch on and people will look forward to analyzing in depth another opera, regardless of it being very popular or lesser known. Once we have a "following" for this kind of effort, then we'll move on.

Say, if we start a rather academically-oriented project of in-depth analysis by picking Smetana's _Dalibor _first, we're not likely to make of this project a very successful one. We'll end up with two or three members who would have something to say about _Dalibor, _and we'd have a lot of trouble getting to analyze the poetic impact of the original Czech libretto.

I'd rather do _La Traviata _first. We can do _Dalibor _later.

Italian, French, German, English we can handle. Czech, oh boy. It may be best to reserve it to a later phase. Even Russian looks scary. After all, we have banned the only member here who spoke Russian, LOL! Hopefully someone else will join.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I rather agree with amfortas.

I mean, to get information about _La Traviata_ is easy enough. With a browser and some patience, you can get tons of facts, opinions, reviews,...

Yes, even so we can discuss a lot of things, but it will be just 'another _La Traviata_ thread in an opera forum". Believe me, I don't have anything against _La Traviata_, rather the opposite. I love it very much, and is the opera I have seen on stage more often (well, if not the first, the second, it's just there along with _La Bohème_).

But to get the full value of this initiative, we should try something less obvious, in my view. And something that can impact more people. Taking into account the number of viewers, it's safe to say we have a lot more readers than writers. Every single one, will know about _La Traviata_. That gives you exposure, but it makes difficult also to find something new and meaningful to write down.

I also understand that some people find it hard to listen to avantgarde opera. This won't be a good choice.

Trying to find middle ground, we can go for something like _Die Tote Stadt_. It's easy to pick up, there are tons of things we can comment on different aspects, it will be sort of a new thing for quite a number of people... I can help with the german if necessary, and take charge of wathever task will remain unallocated.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

But schigolch, there are two levels of fun and usefulness to be had here.
If we do Die Tote Stadt, some of us (me included) will have fun.
But the majority of other members and visitors may be dramatically less interested.
My only point in picking a popular one to *start* with (it doesn't mean we can't do Die Tote Stadt next or within the first few) is to gather momentum and establish a following. Just like when we did the Most Recommended DVDs project, there were lots of voters for La Traviata (I believe it was the one that gathered the highest number of voters), while less then a handful of people knew Die Tote Stadt (I do, and like it a lot - but it's not everybody's case).

About information about La Traviata found elsewhere with patience and a browser - sure. This is true of every opera, though (including Die Tote Stadt). Like I said when we were voting for the list of notable operas, there are dozens of opera books and guides out there, there's Wikipedia, etc. But I was interested in what operas Talk Classical members thought to be noteworthy, not in what some guides list as the most important works. Similarly, regardless of what can be found in other sites or books, I'd still want to do it here. I actually think that over here we can do a pretty good job and will have relatively original and interesting things to say, even about such a beaten path as La Traviata. I say so because the level of discussions here is often high and many of our members are gifted writers and insightful listeners.

Anyway, this is just my opinion. I'm just one, and my vote counts only once.

I vote for La Traviata. I appreciate your vote for Die Tote Stadt, and find it an interesting choice, but for a first one, I continue to vote for La Traviata *to start with* (nothing against Die Tote Stadt for later).

So I propose that we continue to vote. Hey, if Die Tote Stadt wins the vote, I'll get to the task with enthusiasm. I just think it is not the most prudent initial choice.

Here is what the count is, so far, by order of manifestation:

Alma - La Traviata
rgz - Lucia di Lammermoor
Aksel - La Traviata
HarpsichordConcert - La Traviata
amfortas - ? No definition on a specific one yet, but would like less well known works
schigolch - Die Tote Stadt

Let's wait a little longer to give more members the opportunity to join the project and have their choice for the first one heard. 

@Aksel and HC - if you said "La Traviata is fine / great" just because I suggested it first but when formally consulted would rather change your vote, feel free to change it. I have recorded it as La Traviata based on your posts above, but of course you can change it if you want to.


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

I probably have about 20-odd recordings of La Traviata, and have seen it performed about that many times...

I vote Die Tote Stadt... 

A quasi-academic center of learning cannot be a popularity/enthusiasm contest, too...

ps: thank you Almaviva for instigating innovation and stimulation on TC


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I agree with Alma. At least in the beginning I think it would be wise to do the standard rep, possibly with some trips to the fringes from time to time. Sure, the opera forum has grown considerably in the last months, with some _very_ knowledgeable members, but I don't think we have enough super-hardcore opera nerds to do the more obscure pieces just yet. Also, for us with limited opera experience, it will be kind of boring to see a few members wax on about pieces we don't know, or might not even have heard of.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

schigolch said:


> I rather agree with amfortas.
> 
> I mean, to get information about _La Traviata_ is easy enough. With a browser and some patience, you can get tons of facts, opinions, reviews,...
> 
> ...


I think it can be fair to say, given the regulars here at the Opera sub-forum are folks who do have at least a pretty good experience of listening to a range of complete operas, that a middle ground approach edging towards the relatively less standard / familiar operas could be the guiding principle. _Die Tote Stadt_ would suit this purpose very well. I initially thought _La Traviata_ was ideal as a _first choice to kick start this new idea and to draw in as many TC members in general_, and to actually test out how this new idea could be better fleshed out once we get it all going.

I'm happy with either, and I would certainy like to include _Die Tote Stadt_ at some stage, if not as the first opera to analyse. So to sum up, let's just get it going with an easier one first, _La Traviata_? Then followed by the Korngold.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I have discussed for hours if we should cut or not, Alfredo's cabaletta. Or Giorgio's. 

So for me, debates on _La Traviata_ are second nature, no problem with that.

If you don't mind, I could take charge of a historical view of the sopranos that have sung the opera, from 1853 to our days, and the different ways of facing the role.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Aksel said:


> I agree with Alma. At least in the beginning I think it would be wise to do the standard rep, possibly with some trips to the fringes from time to time. Sure, the opera forum has grown considerably in the last months, with some _very_ knowledgeable members, but I don't think we have enough super-hardcore opera nerds to do the more obscure pieces just yet. Also, *for us with limited opera experience, it will be kind of boring to see a few members wax on about pieces we don't know, or might not even have heard of.*


I agree with this--sounds like a wonderful idea. But I don't have the budget to buy opera dvds quite often either. I vote for LaTraviata.

And bear in mind, Giulio Caesare is "obscure" to me, for all it is well-known and loved around here.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I would suggest to start first with existing material on the internet. Wikipedia has excellent articles about operas. So for _La Traviata_ the question is whether its Wikipedia article can be bettered, deepened, broadened....... I wouldn't like to see needless double work be done. After all for most of us (for me) Wikipedia is an important source of knowledge.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Sounds like a great project - La Traviata is a good taster starter - I will draw in more people to participate in future projects and It will give us a chance to see if the teamwork concept in this task will form and be performed satisfactorally; because the majority will know La Traviata we will know at the end of the task whether we have acheived what we set out to do. If for example we did this project firstly on one of Glass's operas, as the majority may know them less, we may not know in the early stages of this thread idea wether we are covering all the bases effectively.

Goodness, wasn't that a waffle - I've just spent the last 18hours with some of my patients and it's put my brain out of doo dah.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, I've just read the Traviata article in Wikipedia, including the discography, and I'm quite confident we can indeed get into much more detail.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

schigolch said:


> Well, I've just read the Traviata article in Wikipedia, including the discography, and I'm quite confident we can indeed get into much more detail.


I agree. The Wiki articles mainly deal with plot and touch briefly upon performance history. It's not that difficult to get more in-depth than most Wikiwookie articles on opera.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Bix said:


> Sounds like a great project - La Traviata is a good taster starter - I will draw in more people to participate in future projects and It will give us a chance to see if the teamwork concept in this task will form and be performed satisfactorily; because the majority will know La Traviata we will know at the end of the task whether we have achieved what we set out to do. If for example we did this project firstly on one of Glass's operas, as the majority may know them less, we may not know in the early stages of this thread idea whether we are covering all the bases effectively.
> 
> Goodness, wasn't that a waffle - I've just spent the last 18hours with some of my patients and it's put my brain out of doo dah.


Well I would have definitely 'voted' for a different one from _La Traviata_ because it's one everyone (on our opera forum anyway) knows and what else is there to learn about it?

However after reading Barry's reasons for choosing _La Traviata_, I think it's a good one to start with so I'll go with the flow. But in future I hope I can learn about one I know very little about.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

I take it people are happy to dip in and out of what could be a massively onerous task? I also agree we should start with La Traviata or something as popular. Or something that is popular yet controversial, like Die Zauberflote.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

jflatter said:


> I take it people are happy to dip in and out of what could be a massively onerous task? I also agree we should start with La Traviata or something as popular. Or something that is popular yet controversial, like Die Zauberflote.


Zauberflöte could be a very interesting opera to do. Rife with symbols, that one.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Alma - La Traviata
rgz - Lucia di Lammermoor
Aksel - La Traviata (now, confirmed)
HarpsichordConcert - La Traviata (now, confirmed)
amfortas - ? No definition on a specific one yet, but would like less well known works
schigolch - Die Tote Stadt
Ballo - Die Tote Stadt
FragendeFrau - La Traviata
Bix - La Traviata
Sospiro - La Traviata
JFlatter - either La Traviata or Die Zauberflote

By now it is looking like La Traviata is clearly predominating with 6 and a half votes versus two for Die Tote Stadt, one for Lucia di Lammermoor, and half for Die Zauberflote plus one for "less well known works." This is 11 votes in, and traditionally we've acted on a quorum of 10 members, so I think it's safe to say that we can get to the task right away, including because one of the major proponents of not doing La Traviata has added that he doesn't mind doing La Traviata.

I'll start the thread for our first In Depth opera study, with the object of study being Giuseppe Verdi's La Traviata.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I had to be away from my computer for a while today, only to return and find that I missed out on the vote! 

That's OK. One more opinion wouldn't have affected the outcome, and based on Alma's reasoning, I'm OK with Traviata as the initial choice.

My only caveat would be that, after making the experiment with this first popular opera, I hope we move into lesser-known and/or more controversial works sooner rather than later.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Die Tote Stadt.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

sospiro said:


> But in future I hope I can learn about one I know very little about.


Me too - I think if we get a 'well known' one out the way (so to speak) we can then choose some obscurities - I'm very much looking forward to learning about operas I may not of even known existed after we do this practice run.

The Magic Flute is a gudun also.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I saw Die Tote Stadt a couple of days ago and it didn't really grab me beyond a couple of arias. But I can see great enthusiasm for this opera from other members so it obviously pays perservering - I'm not sure I was in the right mood.

As I hope to see Les Troyens one day I wouldn't mind pitching for that to be the next one!


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

As I also hope to see Les Troyens one day in 2012, I would love to add that to the discussion!!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> As I hope to see Les Troyens one day I wouldn't mind pitching for that to be the next one!





FragendeFrau said:


> As I also hope to see Les Troyens one day in 2012, I would love to add that to the discussion!!


Not a chance. Alma doesn't like that one.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

amfortas said:


> Not a chance. Alma doesn't like that one.


 Well, I mean, I'm waiting for Anna Netrebko to do it. Even if her voice doesn't fit, but who cares, as long as we see her assets?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> I saw Die Tote Stadt a couple of days ago and it didn't really grab me beyond a couple of arias. But I can see great enthusiasm for this opera from other members so it obviously pays perservering - I'm not sure I was in the right mood.
> 
> As I hope to see Les Troyens one day I wouldn't mind pitching for that to be the next one!


Not sure the version of _Die Tote Stadt_ you watched.

I've seen this opera live in Barcelona, Vienna, Frankfurt and Madrid. The reactions in the opera house were from rapture (Vienna, Barcelona) to a tremendous ovation (Madrid), with Frankfurt something in between. I do think a lot of people can enjoy this opera, with a music easily understandable and likable, and an interesting storyline, that can be paired with some movie classics, such as 'Vertigo' (there was even one staging, with Paul being James Stewart, and Marietta, Kim Novak ), or, for other people, could be 'La Chambre Verte', by Truffaut.

I think we can get a lot of fun, and for many members (and readers) that still don't know the opera can be quite a discovery.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> As I hope to see Les Troyens one day I wouldn't mind pitching for that to be the next one!





FragendeFrau said:


> As I also hope to see Les Troyens one day in 2012, I would love to add that to the discussion!!


Thank goodness. I might stand a chance of finding out what the */@?% it's all about by the time I see it then?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey, if many people want to get _Les Troyens_ as our second collective effort, I'm fine with that. 

If you don't mind, I can then go and open a "Die Tote Stadt in depth" thread myself. (Of course, it will be open to anyone wanting to share anything, but I think I can carry it on my own).


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

schigolch said:


> Hey, if many people want to get _Les Troyens_ as our second collective effort, I'm fine with that.
> 
> If you don't mind, I can then go and open a "Die Tote Stadt in depth" thread myself. (Of course, it will be open to anyone wanting to share anything, but I think I can carry it on my own).


Or maybe lobby really hard for Die Tote Stadt as our *third* effort, so we can *all* enjoy delving into it. I don't know the opera, but if, as you suggest, it's even remotely reminiscent of Vertigo, I'd be very interested in checking it out.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I think there is nothing wrong with having one main presenter, and anyone else willing to cooperate can do it too. But even interested readers (if any ), can "delve" into the opera, just by following the thread.

But no problem, we do it like the majority of members will prefer.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

schigolch said:


> I think there is nothing wrong with having one main presenter, and anyone else willing to cooperate can do it too. But even interested readers (if any ), can "delve" into the opera, just by following the thread.
> 
> But no problem, we do it like the majority of members will prefer.


I really look forward to your essay(s) on Die Tote Stadt. I personally think that doing two of these threads simultaneously will be a bit too tough on the members, and might dilute our effort.

You all know how much I love Les Troyens, and I think I can contribute heavily to that one, much more than to La Traviata. It would be easier for me to comment upon the libretto as well since I'm much more fluent in French than in Italian. Les Troyens is a long and difficult opera.

So my take is - why don't we all focus on La Traviata for now, do Die Tote Stadt second, and Les Troyens third, but with no simultaneous effort?

What do you all think?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

No problem for me, second or third is the same.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh, and just so that you all know - after this discussion on what to do next evolves a bit more, I'll move all these posts to the original Project thread; they belong there rather than here - we can use that thread to have these discussions of what to do, who will do what, etc., and then we can keep each opera's thread more streamlined, containing basically the essays themselves rather than these methodological discussions.

Oops, what am I saying? We *are* in the original thread. Never mind.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I was thinking on having a "singer in depth" thread, in a similar vein that with the operas. Analyzing and presenting the career of the singer, with samples of his best roles, evolution of the voice, impact,.... what do you all think?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

schigolch said:


> I was thinking on having a "singer in depth" thread, in a similar vein that with the operas. Analyzing and presenting the career of the singer, with samples of his best roles, evolution of the voice, impact,.... what do you all think?


Excellent idea.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

When the two first projects will turn out to have interesting and valueable effect I think I may join you with Les Troyens which I find incredibly interesting to write about. But honestly, I don't see much sense in the project so far - a lot of work but who will profit from it? 

Btw, what do you think about my new poem:

Głos swój dobyłeś na mnie z parszywej, przepastnej gardzieli,
niby brzeszczot rdzawy co ciężej słuch rani swym zgrzytaniem,
niż ciosami członki; jej głos! Tak w chórach niebiańskich śpiewają anieli,
piękniej niż słowik gdy wita świtanie lub gdy lot swój wieszczą skowronki.
Wśród gęstej nocy błysły mi jak dwa posępne księżyce,
Gorejące groźbą ślepia twoje któreś wlepił we mnie był, powtorze,
Nie mniej jasno - a piękniej! - ciemność rozświetać muszą jej źrenice,
Jak niebiańskiej światłości krynice, jak północne zorze.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aramis said:


> When the two first projects will turn out to have interesting and valueable effect I think I may join you with Les Troyens which I find incredibly interesting to write about. But honestly, I don't see much sense in the project so far - a lot of work but who will profit from it?


I see two ways of profiting from it:

First, the contributors will have fun while doing it - I did, while looking into _La Traviata_'s musical structure, and you have just confessed that you would as well, when you said "which I find *incredibly interesting* to write about." (By the way, I agree, _Les Troyens _is an incredibly rewarding work with all sorts of hidden gems and nuances, I'll look forward to what you, a seasoned Berlioz connoisseur, will have to say). Like much of my activity here, Talk Classical for me is an entertaining hobby that gives me pleasure. This is in itself enough "profit" for me.

Second, there is no doubt that this effort will have some educational merit for the numerous new members who join our site in search of deepening their knowledge and appreciation of opera. Certainly they have other sources out there to learn about opera - Wikipedia, books, guides, numerous web sites - and many of those will be a lot better written and more significant than what we'll be able to accomplish here - but I see nothing wrong with being a bit ambitious and trying to make of Talk Classical Opera Forum another place that people may look into when they want to learn more about a specific opera. After all, we *are* the number 1 classical music forum in the Internet in terms of hits and searches, so, let's not bee too humble either, I think we *can* do a pretty good job in further establishing ourselves as a reference source.

Oh, your poem sounds wonderful [Alma crosses his fingers and pretends to have understood all that foreign language thingie]


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Btw, what do you think about my new poem:
> 
> Głos swój dobyłeś na mnie z parszywej, przepastnej gardzieli,
> niby brzeszczot rdzawy co ciężej słuch rani swym zgrzytaniem,
> ...


If I gave that poem to Lukas, would he

(a) run a mile
(b) call the police
(c) give me free tickets to every opera/recital he ever does


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Aramis said:


> Btw, what do you think about my new poem:
> 
> Głos swój dobyłeś na mnie z parszywej, przepastnej gardzieli,
> niby brzeszczot rdzawy co ciężej słuch rani swym zgrzytaniem,
> ...


I love it! Klingon is such a beautiful language!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

sospiro said:


> If I gave that poem to Lukas, would he
> 
> (a) run a mile
> (b) call the police
> (c) give me free tickets to every opera/recital he ever does


(c), but at one condiction that you would learn it by heart and tell it to him from your memory (correctly).


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Aramis said:


> (c), but at one condition that you would learn it by heart and tell it to him from your memory (correctly).




Oh well ... I'll just have to make do with what I usually say when I meet him "Please could you sign my programme?"


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Btw, what do you think about my new poem:
> 
> Głos swój dobyłeś na mnie z parszywej, przepastnej gardzieli,
> niby brzeszczot rdzawy co ciężej słuch rani swym zgrzytaniem,
> ...


Needs more cowbell.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Aksel said:


> Needs more cowbell.


Guess what? I got a fever! And the only prescription . . .


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> Guess what? I got a fever! And the only prescription . . .


Is chicken soup? And Paracet.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree that this would be an interesting project. Apologies if this has been suggested before, but why not just alternate between the standard repetoire and the more obscure operas? I would personally be more interested in the more popular ones because I am a relative beginner and I think that it will have the most appeal. I don't know if everyone would be able to commit to buying a copy of the more obscure ones. Saying that, I would be interested in reading all the threads even if I can't participate.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

crmoorhead said:


> I agree that this would be an interesting project. Apologies if this has been suggested before, but why not just alternate between the standard repetoire and the more obscure operas? I would personally be more interested in the more popular ones because I am a relative beginner and I think that it will have the most appeal. I don't know if everyone would be able to commit to buying a copy of the more obscure ones. Saying that, I would be interested in reading all the threads even if I can't participate.


As far as I'm concerned, it's an excellent idea. If we do Die Tote Stadt next, we'll be already starting the alternation. We have talked about doing Les Troyens third, and it's one that is hard to classify - it is both popular in some circles, and obscure in others. I mean, it's not popular like Le Nozze di Figaro and the such, but it's not obscure either.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> As far as I'm concerned, it's an excellent idea. If we do Die Tote Stadt next, we'll be already starting the alternation. We have talked about doing Les Troyens third, and it's one that is hard to classify - it is both popular in some circles, and obscure in others. I mean, it's not popular like Le Nozze di Figaro and the such, but it's not obscure either.


This seems a good line-up for the first three.  I just got Les Troyens in the post last week.


----------

